# Winter Tire Choice



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Well, thanks to the thread posted by TOMKO, I was able to pick up the correct steel wheel (GM Part # 13259235 a 16") at the dealer. Now all I have to do is choose the rubber to be mounted on them...

I have narrowed down my choice to 3 options and wondering if anyone has used or has an opinion on them. Also, I'm open to suggestions not on the list:

1) Bridgestone Blizzak WS-80
2) Dunlop Winter MAXX
3) Goodyear Ultra Grip Winter
4) Goodyear Ultra Grip Ice WRT


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Look into Winterforce.....this is a no name Bridgestone/Firestone winter tire.

Had them on my HHR......stuck like glue and rather inexpensive.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Not sure why you haven't listed Nokian Hakapelita 8 or R2; or,Michelin Xice3. 

Both recognized as current state of the art.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

From your list go with the Blizzaks.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Toyo ice tires


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Michelin X-Ice Xi3, Altimax Artic, and Continental ExtremeWinterContact should be on the list.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I used Michelin X-Ice XI3 last winter and was impressed.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

driving conditions?


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Not sure why you haven't listed Nokian Hakapelita 8 or R2; or,Michelin Xice3.
> 
> Both recognized as current state of the art.


Haven't found a retailer in town that carries the Nokian's....That said I'm going to check them out online tonight and see what my options are there for purchase.

I once purchased a set of Michelin tires (non-winter) and was disappointed with them... I guess it turned me off the brand a bit.

Thanks for the suggestions!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

boraz said:


> driving conditions?


Mixture of highway and country roads for daily commute, some salted/cleared better than others. Really a mixed bag... Some days could be 12" of snow, and others sleet and ice. Looking for a good all around tire that also won't kill the good mileage we get in these cars!



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cigaro (Oct 12, 2014)

Michelin X-Ice Ix3. I have a set on my 18s and love them.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Turbodsl Cruze said:


> Looking for a good all around tire that also won't kill the good mileage we get in these cars!
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Well, no matter what tire you pick, that's not going to happen!


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

I went with Blizzak WS70. I bought a set for my wife's car last year and another set for my car this year. The WS80 was 21% more cost and I don't feel the new features of the WS80 justified the cost difference. 

I loved the Blizzaks on my wife's car, which is why I didn't hesitate to go with the same tires for mine.

I briefly looked into Nokian tires, but the price difference is significant, knowing how well the blizzaks did for my wife, I found it hard to imagine just how much better the Nokian could possibly be, and it just didn't seem to be worth the hassles and price it would have taken to get a set.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> Well, no matter what tire you pick, that's not going to happen!


Not necessarily true. The Nokian Hakkapeliitta R2 is a low rolling resistance highly regarded winter tire. 

It is the winter tire I chose and I did not suffer an impairment of my fuel economy that could not otherwise be attributed to winter blend diesel.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Nokian re is a great tire that wonk kill your mpg. Working on a deal for a set


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

A friend bought a set of WS70s for his WRX, and my other friend got a set of X-Ice 3's for his focus. Looking forward to seeing the performance of these this winter based on reviews and everything I've read about them. I was going to get some WS80s but I got a set of Cooper Weather Master tires for my Cruze, (discount had a sale and $$ ruled all this time). 

It will be my first set of winter tires ever in my life (always ran stock all-seasons) so I figure any winter tire is gonna feel amazing to me. I did see the Cooper performance on a few reviews and they seem really good as well. I'll see how long they last and how I feel with them this year, and maybe grab the Blizzak or X-Ice tires for my next set.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> Well, no matter what tire you pick, that's not going to happen!


with my nokian studs i just got the best mpg ever on the same trip i do 3x a month for last 14 mos

so nope.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

boraz have you ever ran the non studded nokians


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Goodyear Ultra Grip Ice WRT here. Made in USA...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> boraz have you ever ran the non studded nokians


had them (hakka r) on my miata

rolled the car, lol

ive got studded hakka's on both my cherokees and my cruze, but i have worse roads than everybody here


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

how noisy are there studs since they use those special studs i heard that they are quiet and smooth


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> how noisy are there studs since they use those special studs i heard that they are quiet and smooth


hakka 8 wasnt available last yr when i got the hakka 7

are 8's any better? dunno

7's you can hear them, are they _noisy? _i dont think so...wife doesnt mind them either

definitely dont feel them.

i wont go back to unstudded


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I went with xi3's. Got them in a 16" for $1000 inc gm steel wheels


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> I went with xi3's. Got them in a 16" for $1000 inc gm steel wheels


Well done.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I was pretty impressed myself. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------

